# Solved: LuComServer_3_4.exe is a memory pig



## talpha1

Like my title suggests, I am having an issue with a Symantec/Live Update related process, LuComServer_3_4.exe. Is there any way to disable live update? I would rather manually update than have to deal with the memory usage of this process. I am seriously considering switching my antivirus/firewall for 2008 due to this fact. Does anyone have any good recommendations for a good one that is not a memory pig? Any help is appreciated, as always.................THANKS!!!


----------



## ~Candy~

You can turn it off. Just open the main program, and there you should see an option to turn it off.


----------



## talpha1

Wow. It is really that easy. With Norton, I am not used to that. I turned it off and it is much better. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## ~Candy~

You're welcome  You can mark the thread solved using the THREAD TOOLS drop down menu.


----------



## ~Candy~

Oh, and for a virus program, I'd recommend AVG. It's free.


----------



## rjr

Unfortunately, lucomserver_3_4.exe also starts (& never stops) when you try to do a manual update.


----------



## talpha1

Yeah I noticed that. It still eats up all my memory.


----------



## rjr

ON my Dell laptop, it was taking 99% of CPU time, effectively freezing the computer. My desktop was only getting hit 50% of the time, so I hadn't noticed it. I also found that it runs even without Norton antivirus, to try to update Works. I've removed all Norton from the laptop & replaced it woith McAfee, and will do so from the desktop also.


----------



## Maximmus

disable Automatic LiveUpdate to get rid of LuComServer_3_4.exe consuming the memory.:up:


----------



## ~Candy~

Really? That's a GREAT idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW, welcome to the site


----------

